# Fat burning only



## ScottIso (Sep 24, 2010)

Just wondering what type of cardio is best for fat burning and maintaing as much muscle as possible.

This is a frequently asked question but just dont seem to have a good idea on what is best for fat burn only, currently taking some test boosters as well, morning and night, just want some advice as i want to cut up, i know diet is probally the key but i can tackle that, its more, low intensity, high intensity, sprints, 45 minute jog?

Im not a huge guy but have got some mass and definition. Id be happy to do anything if any1 can help me out, i have just heard and read so many different views. any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks guys

Discount Protein Store


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

first advice I would give you is stop wasting your money on test boosters, ie,trib ect, then you could spend your money on a decent protein that will promote muscle and in its own way is a diet aid, firstly your right diet is everything, keep your carbs lowish and complex, only try and eat healthy fats, do your cardio after your weight routine low ish intensity so that your heart rate is between 110-130 per minute make it anarobic, I think a cross trainer is good for this I would try and build this up to about 40 minutes, and remember to have a protein/glucose shake after your training, this will help your body repair fill up your glycogen defecit and stop your body catabolising muscle......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cardio carried out at a medium pace on a treadmill or x-trainer in my opinion is the best for fat loss whilst preserving muscle but no amount of cardio will do anything if your diet is not sorted....you say that you can tackle that in my experiance if you could tackle that so to speak you would of.....

get your diet sorted then add 30minutes cardio 4-5 days a week to start with


----------



## ScottIso (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok thanks for that advice,

Ther is so much bullshit out ther and its just nice to actually get some proper advice from people who have actually achieved results through what the preach, my question is why are sprinters so built? would high intensity cardio be an option, sprints? I know pre contest or contest condition is very low body fat and probally very difficult to maintain if not impossible, i just want to look quite full and pumped, interval training seems to be out ther everywhere i look. i know the classic pre contest cardio is maybe, on the bike for 45 mins or walking at an incline. thanks again

Discount Protein Store


----------



## offshore1 (Feb 17, 2009)

I know nothing about fat burning unless u cut out the pies ... lol only joking just going for board domination!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ScottIso said:


> Ok thanks for that advice,
> 
> Ther is so much bullshit out ther and its just nice to actually get some proper advice from people who have actually achieved results through what the preach, my question is why are sprinters so built? would high intensity cardio be an option, sprints? I know pre contest or contest condition is very low body fat and probally very difficult to maintain if not impossible, i just want to look quite full and pumped, interval training seems to be out ther everywhere i look. i know the classic pre contest cardio is maybe, on the bike for 45 mins or walking at an incline. thanks again


Not all sprinters are built as you say, but then all marathon runners seem to be low in fat does not mean you should run marathons 

HIT cardio is very popular and their are posatives for both types, in my opinion when on lower carbs the slower longer cardio is better to strip fat and maintain muscle.

But I think you are over thinking things if you are not doing cardio then I suggest you start it then look at what is best for you..


----------



## camhall1992 (Apr 11, 2011)

always train on an empty stomach (morning).. youll burn tonnes more fat


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

camhall1992 said:


> always train on an empty stomach (morning).. youll burn tonnes more fat


 this has been proven false when you're dealing with people who regulary train

having a small amount of carbs pre workout will enable a better workout session (more calories burnt)


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

do you mean for carido or lifting ronnie mate ?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

ronnie cutler said:


> this has been proven false when you're dealing with people who regulary train
> 
> having a small amount of carbs pre workout will enable a better workout session (more calories burnt)


Does this mean I dont have to get up at 7am to do cardio.


----------



## healthathletic (May 11, 2011)

Protein is required in larger quantities for the bodybuilder To help the body grow and develop. This fact also applies to those individuals in physically demanding jobs involving heavy lifting and high levels of physical activity; which requires additional protein intake as well. The focus of this article will be limited to the 10 Super Foods to help body builders build a better body. Remember to consume a wide variety of healthful foods.

*1-Fortified Eggs:*

An exciting development in the functional food area is the fortified egg. Bodybuilders know that eggs are a good source of protein, but eggs can now also be a good source of omega-3 essential fatty acids. Some egg producers are adding flaxseed to the feed of hens. Adding omega-3 fatty acids, in the form of flaxseeds, to the diets of hens increases the omega-3 fatty acid content of eggs by over six times that of regular eggs. Eating two fortified eggs may provide an adequate amount of omega-3 fatty acids. Egg producers also add vitamin E to the flaxseed feed to keep it stable. This can cause the vitamin E content of fortified eggs to be as much as eight times higher than that of normal eggs. It is also worthy to note that eggs can taste better with the vitamin E enrichment.

*2-Legumes:*

Legumes are an excellent source of soluble fiber, which is important for keeping an athlete's blood sugar and energy levels stable. As far as plant foods go, most legumes are relatively high in protein and are a good source of slow releasing complex carbohydrates. This is great for providing a more stable and longer lasting supply of energy for working out. Legumes can be eaten in chili, stews, and soups, and are also enjoyable when served cold in bean salads. Some of the more common legumes found in the U.S. include pinto beans, kidney beans, navy beans, lima beans, black beans, chickpeas, lentils, and black-eyed peas. Legumes can be purchased dry, canned, and sometimes frozen.

*3-Allium Vegetables:*

Allium vegetables, such as garlic, chives, onions, scallions, and leeks, are a flavorful way to add healthful nutrients to a bodybuilder's diet. The benefits of garlic and other allium vegetables may come from their abundant flavonoids, such as quercetin, and also from their sulfur-containing compounds. Allium vegetables may be more beneficial when uncooked. So you may want to add them to sandwiches, salads, salad dressings, and other raw recipes to get the most from them

*4-Nuts:*

Nuts are a very rich source of nutrients, including polyunsaturated fatty acids, vegetable proteins, fiber, vitamin E, potassium, folate, magnesium, zinc, selenium, copper, phosphorous, phytosterols, antioxidants, and arginine. Although nuts are considered a fatty food, the fat in them may be beneficial. Some healthful choices for the bodybuilder include almonds, walnuts, Brazil nuts, cashews, hazelnuts, macadamia nuts, peanuts, pecans, pine nuts, and pistachios. But remember, eating too much of a good thing can really increase your caloric intake, which could lead to an increase in bodyfat. A good guideline may be to eat one or two servings per day. A serving is one ounce (24 almonds).

*5-Whole Grains:*

Bodybuilders may find whole-grain foods helpful in providing steady energy for hard training. Whole-grain foods are rich in vitamins, minerals, fiber, and essential fatty acids. Some examples of good whole-grain foods include oatmeal, whole-wheat flour, barley, spelt, brown rice, and some hot and cold breakfast cereals. Be wary of products labeled "100% wheat," "stone-ground," "multi-grain," "seven-grain," "12-grain," or "organic." They often contain very little whole grain. Instead, look for whole-grain products that say 100% whole wheat.

*6-Salmon:*

One of the best sources of omega-3 fatty acids, salmon is a great way to add more muscle building protein to your diet. Omega-3 essential fatty acids are important building blocks of cell membranes and, like protein, may help athletes recover from strenuous workouts. Omega-3 fatty acids are also a great addition to anyone's fat-loss plan.

*7-Tomato Products:*

Not often do you find a natural food that actually benefits nutritionally by being cooked and processed. This seems to be the case, however, for tomatoes. It appears that even though some vitamin C is lost when tomatoes are heated, the antioxidant power is increased during the process. Researchers have found that the antioxidant lycopene, which is the pigment that makes tomatoes and other fruits like pink grapefruit and watermelon red, is made more bio-available to the human body after heating. Foods rich in lycopene include canned tomatoes, tomato sauce, tomato juice, tomato paste, salsa, and ketchup.

*8-Flaxseeds:*

Also known as linseeds, flaxseeds are small, oval-shaped seeds from the blue flowering flax plant. Flaxseeds are considered one of the best plant sources of healthful omega-3 essential fatty acids, and they're also a good source of fiber. Flaxseeds (but not all flaxseed oil) are rich in phytochemicals called lignans that may have strong antioxidant properties that can help you stay healthy. There are several sources of lignans, such as whole grains, various berries, and soybeans, but flaxseeds are the best source. For easier digestion, flaxseeds should be ground first; a coffee grinder is good for this. The pleasant, nutty flavor of ground flaxseeds can be enjoyed in many foods, such as baked breads, muffins, and cookies. They can also be eaten in salads, cereals, soups, sauces etc

*9-Cruciferous Vegetables:*

Vegetables such as watercress, broccoli, cauliflower, kale, brussels sprouts, and cabbage are known as cruciferous vegetables. These vegetables are high in fiber, rich in vitamin C, very low in calories, and a good source of healthful phytonutrients. Eating cruciferous vegetables is a good way to take in important micronutrients without taking in a lot of calories. Bodybuilders wishing to lose bodyfat will find cruciferous vegetables to be a good addition to a their focused diet. Try to get three or more servings of these vegetables each week. It's also interesting to note that cruciferous vegetables can be a dieting bodybuilder's best friend, as in many cases they require more calories to be digested than they provide. Cruciferous vegetables not only help fill you up, but they also help you burn more calories!

The Natural Muscle Building!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks for the advice


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2011)

better than any teacher


----------



## 3man (Jun 17, 2011)

I made great progress doing interval training on the cross trainer on hill setting- going fast when the resistance dropped and then slowing it down when the resistance increased. I also go in the backward direction to give my legs a more difficult workout and I've also read that this direction can burn more fat as it isn't a motion your legs are used to.


----------

